
The key role remittances play in Afrika - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2018/01/03/remittances-can-harness-africas-development-researchers-say/
======
pmdulaney
In English, the name of this continent is "Africa". To spell it otherwise is a
marketing stunt.

